# 0-60?



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Whats the quickest and/or best way to 60mph with the M6?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

fullarmor2 said:


> Whats the quickest and/or best way to 60mph with the M6?


The quickest way is to floor the accelerator and bang those gears 1-6 with quick foot, hand coordination without spinning the tires.

The best way to do it is carefully so you don't damage the motor, or tranny


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I wonder if it would be faster to leave the traction control on and just floor it?:confused


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

probably not. A certain amount of wheel spin actually creates more traction than no spin...there was a thread about this where the GM explanation was covered.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

What about with an A4? Would it be best to leave the trac on or off in that case?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> What about with an A4? Would it be best to leave the trac on or off in that case?


that was covered as well, trac was off for both peak 0-60 times. With the auto, it was advised to flash the verter, rather than stall, bring it up to where the tires break loose, then keep the wheel spin under a certain level to keep the most traction. 

So in other words, don't back off to the point where the tires stop spinning, but don't make them spin too much...if that makes sense.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I was just wondering if it would be better to start in first and wind that up high and then fourth and your there, or perhaps would it be better to do it in second and your there just before you redline it, or second to fourth? I dont want to try it yet, I just know someone has at the track, I'm sure.


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

You will be at 60 in 2nd gear before the redline. The hardest thing is figuring out the optimum revs for best traction.

I always try to wait for right at redline before shifting. I'm running completely stock, 3300 miles. Here's my best times:

60 ft = 1.90
1/4 mile = 13.12 @ 107.9

I don't know specifically a best 0-60 mph time as it would be pretty subjective trying to watch the speedo, a stopwatch and drive at the same time.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

After numerous attempts and variations, I have found the quickest way to 60 is the following:

1. Turn OFF traction control
2. Do not pop clutch but let out at about 75% speed and floor it
3. Do not let off accelerator and speed shift into 2nd near red line (about 6,500 rpm) I aggressively pop the clutch into 2nd with a little wheel spin,but nothing major. Keep it floored through 2nd and you'll hit 60 in under 5 seconds.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

phantomblackgto said:


> You will be at 60 in 2nd gear before the redline. The hardest thing is figuring out the optimum revs for best traction.
> 
> I always try to wait for right at redline before shifting. I'm running completely stock, 3300 miles. Here's my best times:
> 
> ...


Awsome time and 60 ft for stock GTO!


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

meh just get a 3000 stall and a couple 275 nitto 555-r's. then you can just floor it and forget. :cheers


----------



## yipching (Oct 5, 2004)

GTO judge said:


> The quickest way is to floor the accelerator and bang those gears 1-6 with quick foot, hand coordination without spinning the tires.


Gears 1-6? He said 60, not 160 ;-)


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> Awsome time and 60 ft for stock GTO!


I have made about 20 runs now. My best time was the last time we were at the track. My first run was made at about 350 miles on the car. Although I shouldn't admit it, I believe it was 15 something at a little over 90 mph (I missed 3rd and went straight to 5th). I got beat by a Dodge Dakota. You talk about getting laughed out of the pits!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow, you must not have tried to go back down into 3rd eh? Even missing 3rd, you still should be able to return from 5th and beat a dakota...they're not THAT fast. 
I bet that guy felt like a real speed demon. He'll be one of those idiots who will appear in my "They *thought* they wanted to race" thread. hehe
0-60 is tricky on the 6-speed GTO, since you're just out of 1st. The objective is to get from 1st to 2nd as quickly as possible. Once you limit that time down, you'll be good to go.


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

No, I was so nervous I just mashed the throttle in 5th. The Dakota was pretty quick, though. I think he was in the low 14's. He actually beat me by more than a couple lengths. Since then, the only thing I can't seem to beat are those darn Cobra's! They are pretty quick, usually running in the high 12's. I can beat the SVT Lightnings with the same motor as the Cobra's. With the extra weight and less traction, you have to really be off if you get beat by one of those. I have seen an '06 Z06 run an 11.6. It would have been nice if they would have offered the LS7 as an option for the GTO. However, I'm guessing for about $5K, STS is promising a turbo for the LS2 that should get it under 12 seconds. Perhaps with a little tweakin' of the boost, we could get pretty close to the LS7's (for a whole lot less money).


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

Every rag that has tested the GTO for 0-60 times has stated that they have recieved their best results by short-shifting 1st gear between 5500 and 6000 rpm's. Waiting until redline was costing them .3 seconds.


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

jacobyb said:


> Every rag that has tested the GTO for 0-60 times has stated that they have recieved their best results by short-shifting 1st gear between 5500 and 6000 rpm's. Waiting until redline was costing them .3 seconds.


Thanks, I am going to try this. I have noticed quite a bit of wheel spin shifting to 2nd at redline. I really haven't tried 0-60 times, but that should also help in the 1/4.


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

Here are my bests, and btw, I am driving exactly like was just suggested. The key is traction out of the hole...I've tried with t/c on, and it sucks ass. Could not get under 5 in a 0-60.

At the track,
60 ft = 1.92
1/4 = 12.822 @ 109.22

0-60 on the street with a G-timer best time is 4.58 and several btwn 4.6 and 4.9.

I posted copies of my time slips on this topic in some prior threads in November.


----------

